# Your Old Art Folder - A 2-in-1 Treasure and Junk box



## Zeitzbach (Nov 30, 2013)

The year is almost over. Only a month is left. You were bored and instead of drawing or sketching, you decided to take a look at your deep and dark old art folder that you buried away years ago.

*Found any treasure? What about junks that made you want to cut yourself? Remember your old thinking and creative process and how much it has changed?*

I looked around and found some that made me want to cut myself from 2 year ago. Badly colored stuffs that I used to think were good.

http://i.imgur.com/JPbCFh1h.jpg

And then there were some treasure that I will probably draw again in the future from a year ago

http://i.imgur.com/49oJihNh.jpg

and old designs that I actually liked

http://i.imgur.com/zRU3ghL.jpg

But oh god, I couldn't believe how bad I used to be. Why did I try to add abs to every male thing I draw? Why are there a bunch of big-breast female in my folder? I can't believe I used to be so obsessed with these things. Why did I try to skip from shading straight into line-less coloring? Why did I neglect the importance of quick line art and base coloring? 

Although they really embarrassed me, I couldn't deny that those drawings are what molded my style into what it is today anyway so I couldn't really just delete them. And of course, if I do delete them, what will I use to keep track of my improvement on my own Sona then?

http://i.imgur.com/YiLxGw9.png


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2013)

I looked through my old art folder once upon a time and caught a terminal disease just by looking at it.

Nowadays I just come down with flu-like symptoms.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 30, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/MYowHhs.jpg

I can't believe someone actually stole this piece of shit from me. (ie. uploaded and claimed as their own)


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

The only thing I found that I can honestly say makes me cringe is this.

I only _really_ started drawing this year, so five months ago is what I'd consider old, I guess.

Dear lord, what the fuck was I thinking?


----------



## MischievousPooka (Nov 30, 2013)

I still have some of my early high school drawings.  Some of them are pretty bad and some look okay.   Here is one of them   http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs27/i/2008/031/a/8/Old_Drawing_of_a_Strange_Bar_by_MischievousPooka.jpg   Sometimes I just want to go back and redraw some of the ones that had neat ideas.  And some I just think the idea was to silly.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 30, 2013)

The amount of blood that has poured from my eyes after seeing some of my old art would eliminate the need for blood donation drives ever again. 

Most of my super old like 2003 shit is traditional, so I don't have it any more. (I think they're still at my parents' house.)
But I'll see what I can find fishing around on Deviantart and shit.

*2003
**- *My old self-insert DBZ Mary Sue.
- Super Saiyan version of my friend (now my fiance) per his request. With the Prominence Stage from Lifeforce in the background for no apparent reason.
- I actually really like this dragon picture that I doodled in math class.

*2004*
- The self-insert again. I was so proud of the detail I put into that banister railing thing in the background.
- Self-insert's god mode form.
- Some crap I doodled of myself sitting on a cliff with wings in pencil.

*2007*
- Gaia avatar. Some how, my anatomy got a million times worse. I think because I was literally anorexic when I did this shit.
- Self and the fiance, after we got together. The anatomy still makes me want to kick puppies through goal posts.


Compare with how I draw now I guess.

My abilities with trad media have went down dramatically since I started depending too much on computer programs.
My attention to detail has also gotten a million times lazier.
I think I've improved, though.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got better


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 30, 2013)

I found a whole fucking box of art work i did in school under my bed the other day whilst digging for art supplies. Maybe a box is the wrong word. It was more like a crate, filled with all the graffiti i used to do back in school instead of listening. Years and years worth of torn out sheets of A4 and larger pieces i did for art class. I was surprised at some of it, in a good way. But then some of it made me cringe uncontrollably.


----------



## Deo (Nov 30, 2013)

I was cleaning out my basement and found "art" I made back in elementary school (8-10 year old Deo). And it's' both horrifying, hilarious, and aaawwwwwwww. And my god, I drew a lot of wolves. Wolves on everything. I had some White Fang obsession as a child.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 30, 2013)

Not a single thing from before I was in my late twenties still exists. But you have seen most of my early stuff, it is in my gallery, dated even from 1987, 88 or 89. 
I like a lot of what some of you call cringe worthy! it is still pretty nifty to see how we develop over the years.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 7, 2013)

I've got a character I re-draw periodically for the sake of comparing it to older stuff. I'm missing a lot of years in the in-between times, because I just wasn't as interested in drawing her as much.

Oldest picture I have of her, I think. I think that was from... 6th grade? 1999-ish, I want to say. Truly, I was a unique visionary, that my favorite character at the time should be a black wolf with an eye scar. _Edgy_. (I was actually super proud of this picture. Compared to the rest of what I drew at the time, I can see why.)

This'll be a picture I drew of her in 7th grade. At the time of its completion, I marveled at my improvement.

I think this one was from 8th grade. I was _so proud of this _that I thought it deserved some Tori Amos lyrics on the side. (A slightly-older me apparently cropped them out to avoid embarrassing myself. Good call.)

One, two, skip a few, here's one from 2004. Someone started caring about backgrounds, but had yet to learn anything of textures, apparently. Was also really proud of this one.

And I kind of quit drawing for fun after 2006; it was all classwork from there on out, apart from the occasional sketch or gift for WoW friends. 

Didn't revisit that character for the hell of it until last year. (Though I had to move that facial scar to somewhere less ridiculous. _Had to_.) And, I don't know, as a character, she's not all that interesting-looking, but I just keep drawing her. Though I notice that I care less about backgrounds lately than I apparently did in 2004, whoops.

(And because why not, here's the first drawing I did of that tiger-dog thing that shows up in those later drawings. It's from 2003 I think. She was my fursona, once upon a time.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2013)

It's always nice to see the leaps in people's art progress. : >


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

I haven't changed much. q-q


----------



## 0rang3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Last year's drawings

*May*
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/141/1/c/doodle_by_lecody-d50k7p2.png

*September
*http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/266/a/0/werewolf_2_by_lecody-d5fmf29.png

*December*
http://th09.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2012/356/6/b/wulf_by_lecody-d5os0ys.png

All of the above are junks and below is the one I liked
It's from january, this year.
http://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2013/012/5/3/sven_by_lecody-d5r82zo.png

And yeahhh I'm so happy I improved this much OvO


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh man, I found a drawing from when I was 8. Apparently the 'drawing animal people' thing started early.


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 15, 2013)

Time for the wayback machine!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/Picture154.jpg -2005 I was the president of a writing club on YAHOO GROUPS called "Decaf" - our original incarnation was "icaf" or "inuyasha's crazed ass fans"  (i...didn't like that name at any point, I wasn't prez at that time) run by an online friend crazy into hentai and yaoi. We split from her and wrote a revenge fic where each of us wrote a chapter, then passed it off to the next- it was a lot of fun- but this is a list of those characters that I did for the monthly banner change, haha.  - In 2005 I was 18 years old. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/Picture192.jpg I completely forgot I owned a "peas out" shirt. I miss it.  I went to that college for 2 years as a vet major before changing to art and transferring to a diff college. I think it was hot the day I did the college tour, hence the HIRARIOUS...pun? Vague thing happening referenced? ....Thing?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/Picture002.jpg I remember being really proud of this, and explaining to someone that "no, don't you get it? The ROCKS are ON each other! I did that!" or something similar. Also prang colored pencils. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/metal.jpg I really want to re-draw this. Only to really show the sheer retardation in those mechanizations. Like, if all that mechanical goo was to work, there'd be one wing spinning horizontally, and one rotating in place. I need that. I need to show that. 


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/freakyangel.jpg I remember drawing a lot of wings. I never remember being _good _at them. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/Cupid.jpg - Pretty much a photoshop pro at this point. God, that fucking arm.  That everything. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/pixie.jpg   PRETTY MUCH A PRO. jeezus fuckin' christ. 

http://unibomber703.deviantart.com/art/Against-All-Odds-61917809 Mostly in this time, I was a writer.  And anything I illustrated was usually little doodles to help express ideas or get concepts down, much like I still do today: http://alradeck.tumblr.com/image/69568766316  But they always had stupid song lyrics on them because i was never skilled enough to write emotion into my work well, so i just plugged in a popular song at the time and expected my readers to go boot up youtube and play it alongside, lol. 

http://unibomber703.deviantart.com/art/Desperados-55790334 Agh, I remember working a long time on this.

http://unibomber703.deviantart.com/art/Meat-bag-concept-86939080 I also really like the ones where i'm trying so goddamn hard to make interesting color palettes, but I have no goddamn idea what i'm doing. 


http://unibomber703.deviantart.com/art/Wrath-of-Sins-76428230 Art school started kicking in at this time, which at least taught me to cut out the anime BS and get to work 

http://unibomber703.deviantart.com/art/The-Shadow-80755500 expirimenting around, etc and soforth

And here we are today http://alradeck.tumblr.com/image/70056412614 (what I'll be working on for the rest of the day )


----------



## Blekarotva (Dec 15, 2013)

damn I wish I saw this thread before I formated my pc - I had drawings from when I was on 8th grade (currently finishing 3rd year of university)
Buuuut I found these that were not deleted 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11275029/ - 2011 before I got my first tablet, pen tool was my way to go :s
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11275144/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11275172/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6613454/ - firsts attempts at painting - withot even actually try to paint with taditional mediums - for some reason I thought I was only cappable of painting digitally :l
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/8985311/ this is from last year and UGGGGH such a small head xD

Fortunately now I'm here 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12252155/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12219909/
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/273065/portrait
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12172374/


----------



## Blekarotva (Dec 15, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Oh man, I found a drawing from when I was 8. Apparently the 'drawing animal people' thing started early.




hahaha that's actually cool  - I have a drawing of Cell from Dragon Ball Z from when I was 6


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 15, 2013)

I cringe at the art i made long long ago. I cringe so hard it leaves me with muscle ticks in the eye and neck. They were just that bad! but i also look at them with pride. I learned so much over the years.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 19, 2013)

Checking out everyone's old art and what they're like now is fascinating; it's like looking at someone's personality development, life experiences and emerging self-awareness in cross-section. 

Most of the art I have on the 'net is from late 2008 (with a few exceptions). I have folders of art that date back to when I was oh....6? Urk. I am _not_ scanning those things, even though I have a strange fondness for them, but I'd prefer they stay in my personal collection and not shown to the rest of the world.

Here are a handful of "treasures" from '08 that at the time I thought were pretty good, and even looking back I can admit they still aren't bad for what my skill level was 5 years ago: 

From May '08: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1227669480.corvusfae_jerk.jpg (My first ever piece of giftart I made for someone over the internet as well)
From June '08: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1227672740.corvusfae_microcosm.jpg
From July '08: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1227668353.corvusfae_outfoxed.jpg (A fox character I drew twice and never revisited.)

I would actually revisit most, if not all of those above. They were certainly benchmarks for me back in the day. And now, for the junk....

From '01: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1231870560.corvusfae_old.jpg (This was my gryphon stage. Seriously, _everything_ I drew back then were gryphons or weird gryphon-monsters...)
From '08: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1227670242.corvusfae_clafbat.jpg (Oh gods that....coloring....)
From September '09: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1253761857.corvusfae_colored_topaz_bust.jpg (What kind of facial perspective is that...)

And what my work looks like now:
June '13: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1371155539.corvusfae_breaktime.jpg
September '13: http://d.facdn.net/art/corvusfae/1380400867.corvusfae_cult.jpg

Some art ages like fine wine. Other art ages like milk.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2013)

My own art pretty much started from here, small doodles and some larger pieces.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6067581/ I think this might be the very first time I drew my 'sona. About two and a half years old.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6525190/ Proceeded to make a generic portrait. Thought it was pretty good at the time I guess.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10450667/ 8 months ago, the latest sergal I have drawn and uploaded traditionally. Made another portrait to see how much I had improved, and if you compare this and the one above, I think it's a clear change.

Nowadays I dabble with digital stuff.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7488043/ First digital piece from more than a year ago. This got frustrating and I dropped digital work completely until a month ago.
A month ago my stuff was mostly doodles such as this http://puu.sh/5RWJn.png
Now my latest piece is http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12287037/

For ~3 years time frame of on and off drawing I'd like to say I have improved greatly.


----------



## KimbaSnowpaw (Jan 8, 2014)

These are the few drawings I salvaged from my now-deleted DA page.  They range from about 2004 to 2008 ish.

http://imgur.com/sgB0ukJ,oiwuIWG,nsfBd8v,3PXErGR So majestic
http://imgur.com/sgB0ukJ,oiwuIWG,nsfBd8v,3PXErGR#1 One of my first attempts at digital.  Inked with a mouse of course.
http://imgur.com/sgB0ukJ,oiwuIWG,nsfBd8v,3PXErGR#2 Dat lensflare...
http://imgur.com/sgB0ukJ,oiwuIWG,nsfBd8v,3PXErGR#3 First drawing of my fursona, she's changed quite a bit since then.

Contrast with my current stuff:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11943860/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11234430/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11952802/ (My digital skills still have a long way to go.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2014)

I did these drawings a couple of years before ever uploading them, so they constitute my older work.
http://d.facdn.net/art/fallowfox/1340712177.fallowfox_biro13.jpg
http://d.facdn.net/art/fallowfox/1341692160.fallowfox_remembering.png
then there is also some derivative junk such as
http://d.facdn.net/art/fallowfox/1345227630.fallowfox_giger_paint.png

My older drawings were much more studious, and were often more detailed and accurate than my more recent work, which is_ flagrantly_ horrible. I lost patience.
Here's the most recent comparable drawing: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11680451/, which is a lot sloppier.


----------



## Velo_Artwork (Jan 9, 2014)

For everyone interested, I did loads of these waving things in the 'good old days'. Don't ask me why. It's a Neopet thing I quit a long time ago. :')
Further more, I noticed that my watermarks were sometimes even bigger then the art itself. The fun of having it claimed as your own. That proudness... 




I'm glad that's over, but I still adore looking at them. They all give those little flashbacks from the moment you finished or struggled with a certain piece. 
Hiding hands because you can. Or not drawing them at all. There are even some designs I might restart on.

It was fun to watch them and it might be a good practice trying to fix them a bit.  Like this eye burner. :') (Dutch ref, just saying) And don't get me started on the anatomy.


----------

